# Witch's Cottage



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, love your idea!

My haunts are pretty small, so I have no experience with walk throughs. But, that won't stop me from chiming in as I love witches!

How about her "sitting room," with her rocker, and her black cat or various familiars?

Her "spell book room," where she keeps her many spell books on a haunted bookcase?

Perhaps a "broom room" where she keeps her brooms? A plant nursery where she grows her plants, herbs, flowers, and such for her potions?

Perhaps a room where she keeps the children she has abducted- caged, waiting for the potion their body part/breath, etc, is needed!

Please tell us what you do, and post pics! 

I googled "witch's cottage" and what neat pics! http://www.google.com/search?q=witc....,cf.osb&fp=7c944f5a01e5ae33&biw=1483&bih=833

I'll have this one please! http://architecture.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/190887/


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Black cat room? I think that could be fun to decorate and little TOTs will like it. Could include bats etc...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

A dungon would be awesome. Maybe you could create the illu,stion she has a pet dragon. You could put a fog machine behind some boxes,two glowing eyes and of course dragon/scary sounds?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

A seance room could be cool.. round table with a ouija board and candles (several people on this forum have made "haunted" ouija boards for added spookiness)


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the idea of a plant nursery, could be so easy with the right lighting to make a room full of "over grown" plants and herbs look super creepy. Also the seance room is a perfect idea too


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> A seance room could be cool.. round table with a ouija board and candles (several people on this forum have made "haunted" ouija boards for added spookiness)


Ooh! This is brilliant!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the plant room you could do all sorts of strange/scary looking plants mixed in with real ones...

One the kids will surely know...mandrake root...








Scorpian orchids by Mizerella...






...heres her tutorial http://mizerella.blogspot.com/2011/03/21-scorpion-orchid.html

Man eating plants....






heres the link http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26866he doesn't seem very informative so maybe this will help http://mizerella.blogspot.com/2011/01/16-man-eating-plant.html 

I also thought about a hissing/attacking flower you could use a hissing snake and turn it into a potted flower fairly easy...when the kids go near it it will lunge at them






here is a video of it in motion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg6Y_x41OVA trust me it will make them TOTs jump 

Heres another... http://www.instructables.com/id/Hor...-and-/step10/Rest-In-Peace-Lily-instructions/


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> I love the idea of a plant nursery, could be so easy with the right lighting to make a room full of "over grown" plants and herbs look super creepy. Also the seance room is a perfect idea too


This could definitely be creepy...for sure you'd have to add a big people-eating "Little Shop of Horrors" plant to this!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the striking snake to plant idea. i think you need to have a tea room with some witches having tea. or how about a school room to learn witch craft. you could have crashed witches all over the place, maybe trying to learn to fly. a room where witches are being questioned if they are witches


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> I'll have this one please! http://architecture.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/190887/


Not to get off topic on the thread, but when I'm ready to build a house, I'd consider this one. Problems with the design...living room would need to be an office, I hate wasting space with a formal dining room, and the kitchen is too dang small (no pantry, no center island). Also, no covered back porch for hanging out / grilling, and the walk-in closet is too small for the 2 of us to share.

http://www.architecturaldesigns.com/victorian-house-plan-9006pd.asp

Still, it's size isn't too large and it has a turret, and looks like can easily become a 3 car garage. I can never find a house plan with everything.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't know what you plan on doing in your kitchen, but a smallish pantry room would be cool with all kinds of ingredients drying out and hanging from ceiling with shelves of the typical potion supplies.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Also if you do the spell book room you should have some books (faux books) floating in the room (fishing line) I would do some open and some closed. I would also make a quill and have it standing up (by magic...aka glue) on an open spell book...heres a link to some spell books






http://christybuonomophoto.blogspot.com/2010/10/witchs-spell-book.html and here are some of my books I made that are very light weight and would be perfect for floating (their just cereal boxes) 

and another link for the quill http://www.designsponge.com/2011/08/diy-project-feather-pen-pal-stationery.html
and tons of fake candles, cobwebs and dust


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

These are great!!!! Thanks. Keep 'em coming! I've jotted down all the ideas - even the link to the floor plan!! (In fact I emailed the link to my fiance and asked if we could build this house instead of what we were planning!) We've spent the past 8 months planning our wedding. (We're getting married next weekend.) I told him that I'm sick of it, I'm ready for Halloween! =)


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

How about a candy room--or part of the house built with candy--like in Hansel and Gretel. You could make spooky candy or have a trail of candy leading to a cage--maybe even one that closes behind the child--depending on how scary you want to make it. I think there are a lot of ways you could go with a "candy" room.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Doing something similar out of burlap, foam, wood and a couple canopies. Whole haunt concept this year is based on how suspected "witches" were interrogated and tortured. The general idea being that doing so to a group of REAL witches backfired as they enjoyed the torture. The house part will have a "pet room" full of rats and spiders as well as their...food, a spell room with some hanging "test subjects" and the "3 TOTs", just outside the exit.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I really like the witch's home idea. Has me thinking of a static display. Have you considered having a witch in your display too? Could be an actor, a static display, or even a witch stirring a cauldron. Good luck.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I 'm loving this. Hope moe ideas will be added. I'm so following this thread.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Oh I 'm loving this. Hope moe ideas will be added. I'm so following this thread.


Me too!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I forgot to ask. If I were to do this as a walkthrough, how would you set that up? I mean without building a whole structure.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Some people have used tents or pop up shelters for rooms in their haunts. If your garage is large enough, you could make a path wind through it with different "rooms" throughout.


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally I am using a 10x30 tent I purchased on frugah.com. I plan on attaching it to the carport (since we don't have a garage) as well as another 10x10 popup tent I already own. I'm thinking of maybe using the pop tent as an entry or a porch. If I enclose it, I want to create a black light room and love the idea that was posted regarding a black cat room. I want to give the little ones a way out and older kids a chance to be scared! Before we simply used the popup tent, enclosed it with black tarp or we have enclosed the entire carport. Just this past year we added a fireplace to the kitchen as well as a cage in which was enclosed a skeleton. The fireplace stands about 5' high and is about 5'6" to 6' in length. I'm not exactly proud of the finished product. In fact I plan on redoing it before Halloween this year. I built columns and fit a piece to sit on top of it for the mantle. For my columns that I did with the cemetery, I actually cut individual bricks out of styrofoam and glued them, then spray painted. I had planned on doing the same with the fireplace. We were working on this project about a week before Halloween and while I was cutting the a piece of foam to fit the mantle, the blade slipped and came down on my finger. I thought I had cut the tip of my finger off! My hubby literally screwed his arm while assembling the frame to the columns. I swear we have never had so much mishap with one project. This one literally had our blood, sweat and tears in it!


----------

